# 1969 Sears Screamer



## bikemonkey (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 7, 2018)

Rad. Great color combo, too!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 7, 2018)

My favorite musclebike.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 7, 2018)

Cool bike. I have owned about 10 or 12 of these Screamers over the years. Fun Bikes!


----------

